# Tips For Switch



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

my advice would be to take a lesson with your gear switched round as if you were a first timer agani.

force yourself to learn from scratch: practice skating with one foot in; gliding and stopping with one turn; etc.

once you get a little more comfortable riding switch, consider forcing yourself to ride, say, one complete trail top to bottom switch. consider even having a switch day when you only ride switch. after that, you'll probably find that you jump back and forward between switch and regular as you ride, hitting trail-side features, doing 18s, etc.

good luck.

alasdair


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

There is only one way. 

Goto the bunny hill. Strap in. Do a 180 so you are going backwards. From, there you are back at square one, learning from scratch all over again. Get ready to fall. A lot. 

One thing I have noticed, however, is that once you have normal riding down pretty well, people seem to pick up riding switch much faster than your initial learning curve. 

The other thing you can do, as someone already said, is to force yourself to do it. Like, spend the WHOLE day riding switch. Once you get it down, you'll also be amazed at how much easier it is to land riding backwards, do butters, etc. It can also make trails you are totally bored with a new adventure (i.e. riding it switch instead of normal). It's good stuff.

EDIT: Oh, also forget a HUGE tip. If you don't have it set up this way already, center and duck your stance! (+15/-15 is best for switch riding)


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I have started to learn how to ride switch better this year as well. I tried the other day and we did not have new snow and it was a bit rough...We had about 8 plus in fresh powder today and it went pretty well. I spent about 3 runs on green and could make it down fine for the most part, for sure don't feel as comfortable as normal..Did notice that it help spread out leg fatigue, so getting proficient might not be a bad idea...but I basically just started with j turn in each direction then linking turns...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I had a friend try to learn for a whole day while riding 12/0 stance. It didn't work so well. I asked him what the problem was and he just told me, "I couldn't turn. It sucked." Then I looked at his binding setup and laughed at him. Don't be that guy. Ride ducky if you plan to switch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Why is a duck stance best for switch?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Alicia said:


> Why is a duck stance best for switch?


A centered, and equally ducked stance (+9/-9, +12/-12, +15/15, etc) means that your stance is perfectly symetical. Thus, there is no difference between going forward and backwards on the board in regards to how you are standing on the board. If you have a forward stance, and you start riding backwards, things are going to be much harder.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I find +15/-15 works best for me, but you should definitely try them all.

Like Sedition said, it just ensures that regardless of whether you ride normal or switch, your stance in the same. If your back foot is perpendicular to the board, you'll have trouble with putting it in the front and you won't be able to steer very well.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Along with the above advice, one thing you will have to work on is keeping your weight centered. Most people lean back too far when learning to ride switch. We are used to putting a little extra weight on our "front" foot. but when riding switch, it is now our back foot.
> 
> If your board is a directional with a set back, it is going to handle differently switch so keep that in mind. A progressive sidecut is designed to enter the turn gently and exit very powerfully. When ridden switch, it will whip into the turn and tend to wash out on exit. You have to compensate by starting into the turn easy and then get more aggressive as the turn completes with a directional board that has a progressive sidecut.


Great advice, I fought the weight issue all day today...totally mentally aware that I need to lean forward...not so easy. I also have more bindings set back for powder, so it was much different on the turn...thought it was just my technique...still might have been me...but thanks for the help...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BRsnow said:


> I also have more bindings set back for powder...


Yeah, you already have a strike against you with that. The first time I ever got on a pure freestyle deck (true twin) I was blown away at how much easier switch was. Def adjust your stance, and you'll notice a huge difference.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

haha i practiced a couple of runs riding switch today too. I was able to link slow turns but when it got fast i got a bit scared. I took a couple of flips actually. 

I had the exact same problem as described, my old front foot which is not the back was putting too much pressure when I was on my toeside. This made me go out of control while on toeside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

tried it a couple times last year, didn't work out so good :S i could go toeside or heelside just fine, but could only do falling leaf like that, everytime i tried to link turns i'd fall flat on my ass or face...fun stuff! :S of course my board had a directional sidecut and bindings were set back a lil bit, which made it a lil tougher. just got myself an Atomic Alibi which is not directional and no set back. so i'm hopin that'll make it a bit easier this year. would really like to get it nailed down


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

i love to ride switch  its so handy.
i have a stance of 15/-15 , most of my friends
don't even know if i ride regular or goofy 
really , once you get the picture of riding fakie,
you will start to do butters and 180's all the time


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

falconis said:


> i love to ride switch  its so handy.
> i have a stance of 15/-15 , most of my friends
> don't even know if i ride regular or goofy
> really , once you get the picture of riding fakie,
> you will start to do butters and 180's all the time


15/-15 i will try that next time, hopefully it will make a difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

thirded - i tend to mix it up with my settings and just had a look at my board from the last day of last year. it's at 18/-18 right now.

alasdair


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I love switch, but I STILL have problems with toeside turns while riding switch. I had trouble with those riding normal, so I guess I should expect the same switch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I like to ride -15/+15. I call it "girl who has to pee real bad" stance. It's a blast.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ThirdEye said:


> I call it "girl who has to pee real bad" stance.


HAH! Awesome. I am so calling it that from now on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

sedition said:


> HAH! Awesome. I am so calling it that from now on.


calling it that from now on? someone you know rides like that lol?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I ride +120/-15. I call it _oh god, my leg, someone help me_


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I ride +120/-15.





> I STILL have problems with toeside turns


Ok, call me crazy, but, I think I _may_ have figured out why those switch toesides are a little difficult.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

sedition said:


> Ok, call me crazy, but, I think I _may_ have figured out why those switch toesides are a little difficult.


With those angles aren't you riding normal and switch at the same time?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

What can I say, I'm an extreme boarder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I ride a skate banana upside down. it was real hard to mount my bindings. waxing was also a pain in the ass.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't afford real gear, so I rip up the slopes on a pair of two by fours that I nailed together using bent nails and the palm of my hand. I ride completely barefoot and duct taped to the boards. Also, snow gear is for posers so I only wear trash bags. Hefty brand. Green.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

sedition said:


> Yeah, you already have a strike against you with that. The first time I ever got on a pure freestyle deck (true twin) I was blown away at how much easier switch was. Def adjust your stance, and you'll notice a huge difference.


So I have a directional twin, so would centering the stance help a lot?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Board3rsean said:


> So I have a directional twin, so would centering the stance help a lot?


Center and duck. That will help a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> I ride a skate banana upside down. it was real hard to mount my bindings. waxing was also a pain in the ass.


i'm glad to see that mental disabled people
also like to snowboard...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

falconis said:


> i'm glad to see that mental disabled people
> also like to snowboard...


ITS REVERSE CAMBER FALCONIS


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> ITS REVERSE CAMBER FALCONIS


i thought that you were putting your board upside down (waxed side of the board up)
it was a joke i made,
I RIDE A THE BURTON HERO WITH ZERO CAMBER!!!
so i know that waxing it sucks


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

falconis said:


> i thought that you were putting your board upside down (waxed side of the board up)
> it was a joke i made,
> I RIDE A THE BURTON HERO WITH ZERO CAMBER!!!
> so i know that waxing it sucks


I was joking too


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I can't afford real gear, so I rip up the slopes on a pair of two by fours that I nailed together using bent nails and the palm of my hand. I ride completely barefoot and duct taped to the boards. Also, snow gear is for posers so I only wear trash bags. Hefty brand. Green.


i'll look for you out on the hill.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

sedition said:


> Yeah, you already have a strike against you with that. The first time I ever got on a pure freestyle deck (true twin) I was blown away at how much easier switch was. Def adjust your stance, and you'll notice a huge difference.


Completely agree with almost everyone in here. This past weekend, I took out my twin board with 15/-15 bindings. Took me two tumbles then I was able to ride switch. Getting the weight distribution down was the hardest part, I was able to go in and out of switch the next day, albeit my switch riding didn't look nearly as graceful :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Board3rsean said:


> So I have a directional twin, so would centering the stance help a lot?


A directional twin that is slightly set back (5-10) should not serioulsy effect your switch riding... so, saying a directional twin messes with your switch riding is a huge GENERALIZATION...

If it is setback say 20-25 then yes, switch riding will be a tougher task. My Directional twins are only setback 5 so switch is a breeze,,, no worries.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, man. I had an *epic* slam riding switch today. I'm gonna make a separate thread for it in a bit...was *way* funny!


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

sedition said:


> Oh, man. I had an *epic* slam riding switch today. I'm gonna make a separate thread for it in a bit...was *way* funny!


Link that thread here so we don't miss it!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

maybeitsjustme said:


> Link that thread here so we don't miss it!



Linked!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

god damn i forgot how painful learning how to snowboard was. i spent all day saturday on the bunny hill riding switch. it was tough. after bruising my knees up i said "screw this" and went on some boxes hah
i'll practice some more next time.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Switch was easy for me. I had no idea what my stance was supposed to be so my first two outings I rode goofy. Then I found out I was actually normal stance. It was easy to pick up normal after riding the wrong way so when I learned to ride, going back to goofy was easy.

Those first two days, though. Good lord...the pain.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

I have my bindings set at 18/-9. Is it possible to learn okay with that or should I just straight up push it to 15/-15?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

is it possible to learn with bindings set at 18/-9?

yes.

binding setting is a very personal thing. i knew a guy who rode for years with 0/0. i've seen people ride 20/20. i ride 18/-18.

try out a bunch of combinations and see what works for you.

alasdair


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh I meant, riding switch. I can ride normally perfectly fine at 18/-9, but riding switch feels messed up. Is 9 degrees on the back foot not enough? Or should I power through and stick with it?

I have a stiff directional board, but I centered my bindings.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

UncleRico said:


> I have my bindings set at 18/-9. Is it possible to learn okay with that or should I just straight up push it to 15/-15?


I ride 18/-9 and it works great for switch.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Cooool, I will power through and learn it as is. I like my stance riding normally, so I didn't want to go so crazy and lose my riding both ways.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Would having a true twin vs a directional board significantly affect learning to ride switch? Learning to riding switch as well as riding more park is one of my main goals this year, and I have to say it's taken a lot of restraint not to drop $350 on a Horrorscope or Stairmaster. I bought my Ride Havoc last year and I just don't feel right buying a new board after only 1 season lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^starimasters dont cost 350.



ad its all about keeping your eyes open especially know with the shitty economy. 

i got a forum younglood last week of dog funk for 240. this years model.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, having a twin vs directional has an impact on switch and park riding. You stance is not centered on a directional board since it is, well, directional. It's meant to be ridding with a certain end down the mountain. Great for lots of powder. Not so much for the park.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Sick-Gnar said:


> ^^^starimasters dont cost 350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I meant lol. It's been hard to restrain myself from buying a new board. 



Flick Montana said:


> Yes, having a twin vs directional has an impact on switch and park riding. You stance is not centered on a directional board since it is, well, directional. It's meant to be ridding with a certain end down the mountain. Great for lots of powder. Not so much for the park.


So at this point in my riding "career" would it be worth it to buy a more park oriented board such as a Stairmaster? This would help me learn to ride switch more easily and help me out in the park too. It just feels like a waste to only ride the Havoc for 1 season, although I could try to sell it I suppose.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have never ridden a Stairmaster before. I've heard good things about them, though. I personally would not buy a directional board, they just aren't for me.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I have never ridden a Stairmaster before. I've heard good things about them, though. I personally would not buy a directional board, they just aren't for me.


I currently own a directional board (07-08 Ride Havoc) which I rode last season and loved. However, with the direction I'm planning to take my riding this season I'm thinking it would be beneficial to look into a true twin. I'm just wondering if it's actually worth it. Basically will the difference between the Havoc and something like a Stairmaster be large enough to warrant buying a new board.


----------

